# We Have Moved!



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys, 

Just a quick update, we have Moved! From today we are now at the following address: 

Unit 1 Redan Hill Industrial Estate 
Redan Hill 
Aldershot 
Hampshire 
GU12 4SJ

We are still unpacking and setting up but you can still pick items up if needs be. 

Thanks 

John


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Excellent news John. It went well I take it?

I like the new logo nice and clean.


----------



## Imperial Wax (Oct 20, 2014)

Get some pictures up John!! Cant wait to stop by and visit, I know the coffee machine will have been one of the first things to be setup


----------

